# Salmon Oil and Vitamin E



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok so I went out and bought some salmon oil capsules and vitamin E capsules to help with Mater's skin. I bought the 1000 mg capsules and Mater weighs 63 lbs. I was wondering how many I should give him a day to get his skin back to where it should be? And then how many a day for maintenance once I get his skin back to where it should be?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

No suggestions??


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, so I was reading thru some of my bully friends' info since I am currently not using either of these.
Here is what I'm finding:
One of the dogs uses liquid salmon oil. He puts 4 "pumps" in every meal. This dog is 100#+
A couple of the other people use a capsule called Aller G-3. They give 2 caps per day. This is also some sort of fish oil/omega 3 pill.
Apparently the directions on the package of these capsules are 2/day, so they are just using them as a person would.
Another uses salmon oil capsules, and they too are adding them to every meal. Not sure what the mg's are on these.
There are also others that just add a TBS of peanut oil to food.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Hopefully this will give you some idea.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had a friend on another forum tell me 6,000 mg for the salmon oil capsules and I feel like that is a lot. I also had someone else mention the Aller G-3 also. I might see how much those cost because I really hate having to shove 6 salmon oil capsusles and 1 vitamin E capsule down his throat.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, most of them just put the capsules in their food, and the dogs just eat them with their meals. So maybe you could try that rather than "shoving" them down.
Looks like they are getting them from entirelypets.com 250ct bottle runs 38.99


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That does seem like an awful lot. I always thought of fish oil as one of those things you don't have to be terribly specific about so long as you don't overdo it. if Mater won't eat them as treats or in food, you could also try puncturing the capsule and squeezing the oil out onto the food.

The Vit E I would be a little more careful with, you don't want to overdo it with that and I really don't know the specifics on that, sorry.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My vet told me to look at the dog food for vitamin E also and not to go over 400 IU. I do though even though there is Vitamin E in the food give my dogs each one a day 4oo IU~it one pill liquid in their morning food. I also give my 55 lb dog ONE fish oil pill. I actually get it from Sams club and have from Aldis and walmart bought them. I give him 1000 mg a day. My two labs since they my one has a little arhtritis give her 2 1000 mg pills a day and I do the other lab also it isnt going to hurt giving more. Also my 25 lb beagle gets one 1000 mg fish oil. The vet has toild me this is fine to give them.:smile: Oh I forgot, I just cut with scissors the gel pill and squirt whats in the capsule on the food. You can just throw the outer part the capsule away.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is 1,000 mg of vitamin E a day too much?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

mstngchic2012 said:


> Is 1,000 mg of vitamin E a day too much?


My vet told me not to go over 400IU so yep I think thats too much I would only do the 400IU!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll have to go back to the store and get the 400 IU.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We give our 60ish pound dogs 2 capsules every few days, not every day though. 

Is it possible for you to cut the vitamin E or are they capsules?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was told to give him some salmon oil and vitamin E every day until I can get his skin and coat back to wear it used to be and then cut back to every 3 days.

No, I can't cut the vitamin E because they are capsules.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

What is the danger of giving more than 400 IU vitamin E?


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

What kind of vitamin E did you buy? I've never seen it come in mg, only in IU.

Anyway, here are some general guidelines:

• 0 to 25 pounds - 100 IU
• 25 to 50 pounds - 200 IU
• 50 to 75 pounds - 400 IU
• 75 to 100 pounds - 600 IU

Salmon oil (it should be liquid) should be 1000mg per 10lbs of dog.

I feed both every day at the same time. There's no reason not to feed it every day, IMO. I feed raw and these are the only supplements I think are essential. With the grain diets commercial meats are fed today, dogs (and people) get way too many omega 6's and not enough omega 3's. It doesn't matter what you feed (unless it's solely organic, grass fed meat), you won't be feeding enough omega 3's. So I supplement with salmon oil. Salmon oil uses vitamin E in the body, and vitamin E protects the omega 3's from damage. So, IMO, they are best fed together.

Vitamin E is one of the fat soluble vitamins (vitamins A,D,E, and K). They are stored in the fat cells of animals (at least in people), and you can essentially overdose on them like you would a drug.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought the Spring Valley brand from Wal-Mart. It does have it labled as IU, sorry. But it is the 1,000 IU.


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah, that makes sense. Then you would want 400 IU. But you can take the 1000 IU ones! They're great for hair and nails, I hear!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll get to the store this week and get the 400 IU. And I'll take the 1,000 IU one because my hair and nails could use it LOL


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

lol mine too. I've considered sharing with the dogs! It's that darn flat iron...


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ha ha! I haven't done anything to my hair for months but it looks dry and gross


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I had heard that if you give to much vitamin E, you can have side effects, including internal bleeding, this increases as the doses get higher. So my vet advised only give 400 IU which he like I said said that should be what is given with the amount that is included on your dog food ingredient list. But I still just give the 400 IU liquid pill that I just cut and put on top of the food.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Couldn't you give the 1000IU Vitamin E dose every few days? This would be close to 400IU a day.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jodysmom said:


> Couldn't you give the 1000IU Vitamin E dose every few days? This would be close to 400IU a day.


That's a good question. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Jodysmom said:


> Couldn't you give the 1000IU Vitamin E dose every few days? This would be close to 400IU a day.


I really dont see any problem with this~~but I am the type who would actually call my vets office and talk to the vet to see if it actually does matter. When I went to my vet tellng him about the vitamin E and fish oil I actually wrote down what he exactly said to me! Yep I'm that anal!:tongue: And when he said 400IU a day that is what I did with the vitamin E. I just called the vets office today to get my one dogs shots records as to needing them for an event. So I would just call and ask is this ok to do! The receptionist may even be able to tell you ifs it ok or not and also you can leave your name and number I know my vet calls back!:wink:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I had a friend on another forum tell me 6,000 mg for the salmon oil capsules and I feel like that is a lot. I also had someone else mention the Aller G-3 also. I might see how much those cost because I really hate having to shove 6 salmon oil capsusles and 1 vitamin E capsule down his throat.


I made meatballs out of raw turkey when I had to pill mine, and they gulped it down never even noticing the meds!:biggrin:


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> That's a good question. Any thoughts on this?


Yes


Jodysmom said:


> Couldn't you give the 1000IU Vitamin E dose every few days? This would be close to 400IU a day.


If your wanting to create a blood thinning effect similar to rat poison, then the goal will be achieved. 
[Think of our blood as motor oil in our engine. The engine oil has it's own viscosity. If our 30 weight viscosity changes to 20 weight, the pump (heart) works less to maintain the same pressure.] 
If the blood lab results showed the pup has a heavy weight viscosity, then thinning the blood with a larger than normal VE intake could help.

Folks, with nutrition, it is simple. It's about what we do 365 days of the year. Consistency of nutrition is the driving force to healing.

There is a difference between natural VE and synthetic VE. Natural VE is the bioavailable one we want to use. 

If one soft gel a day is good, 3 soft gels every 3 days is better. <--- False premise

6-1000IU of salmon oil could provide a blood thinning effect too.

How many ounces of salmon does it take to create 1000IU of salmon oil?
Would we feed our dog this amount of salmon so it can consume the salmon oil naturally?


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

According to the Vital Choice website the amount of salmon oil given to humans should be based on the amount of omega-3's (this dosage is for human adults):

• The IOM recommends taking 260-400 mg of omega-3s per day (depending on gender).
• ISSFAL recommends taking 660 mg of omega-3s per day.

For diets high in omega-6's they suggest higher dosages of omega-3 to balance things out.
For human infants they recommend 300 mg of DHA per day.
I know this info is for humans not dogs but it may give you a reference point.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I recently attended a seminar by a local vet specializing in sports medicine. She said the one supplement she would recommend across the board for all dogs is fish oil (body oil... not cod liver oil) and that her recommended dose is 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight. For our crew, that is between 1800-2000 mg of EPA/DHA daily. I find that easiest to achieve with the same fish oil my internist has us on (Carlson's Finest Fish Oil). We've been on this protocol for over a year and their blood work is perfect.... including my springer who is an AIHA survivor.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I was going to start a new thread to ask this question; but since my question is about Salmon Oil, thought I would throw it out there in this one. So here goes:
Khan is allergic/sensitive to anything that has Flax Seed/Oil in it. I know that because I have eliminated that ingredient and his poops instantly become "normal" Anyway, I have started giving him a little Salmon Oil in his food, and I think his poop has become softer. I say "think" because a few days prior to starting this, I increased his food, so I am not sure if it's the increase in chicken, or the Salmon Oil. I know that both Flax and Salmon Oil are Omega 3's, I just wonder if he could be allergic to Salmon Oil as well?
Any thoughts??


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Khan said:


> I say "think" because a few days prior to starting this, I increased his food, so I am not sure if it's the increase in chicken, or the Salmon Oil. I know that both Flax and Salmon Oil are Omega 3's, I just wonder if he could be allergic to Salmon Oil as well?
> Any thoughts??


Thats why it's important to make only one change at a time. I don't think an allergy to Flax would have any connection to an allergy to Salmon. I suggest backing up 2 steps before you increased chicken and added Salmon oil. When his stools become normal, make one change for a month then make the other. That is the only way to answer your question.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Khan said:


> I was going to start a new thread to ask this question; but since my question is about Salmon Oil, thought I would throw it out there in this one. So here goes:
> Khan is allergic/sensitive to anything that has Flax Seed/Oil in it. I know that because I have eliminated that ingredient and his poops instantly become "normal" Anyway, I have started giving him a little Salmon Oil in his food, and I think his poop has become softer. I say "think" because a few days prior to starting this, I increased his food, so I am not sure if it's the increase in chicken, or the Salmon Oil. I know that both Flax and Salmon Oil are Omega 3's, I just wonder if he could be allergic to Salmon Oil as well?
> Any thoughts??



Darn, I just had a long post that disappeared. I apologize in advance if it shows up and this is redundant.

Flax is a fairly common allergen for dogs. They also cannot convert the ALA of flax into the needed omega 3's well (if at all). I would doubt salmon oil would be the cause of loose stools, esp if you are starting a little at a time. Increasing food can be a cause.

Here is a good article about the fatty acid topic by Dr Shawn Messonier, a local vet who has written several books. Note the second paragraph of the Obtaining Fatty Acids section,


> Fatty Acids for Pets
> by Dr. Shawn Messonnier, DVM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

yea, i think over 400 iu is too much, but you also may want to look into how much vitamin e your dog food carries, my rotties hate when people put things in their mouth, i get the liquid salmon oil. although from time to time i will investigate their bite and gums just so they dont get fiesty when i take them to the vet hehe. I think the liquid salmon oil may even be cheaper for you. I have also tried Cod Liver Oil, which has high contents of Vitamin A, which is great for skin conditions, but Cod Liver Oil is extremely expensive, i get mine online from natural k9 supplies


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Too much vitamin A can be toxic, and one reason many nutritionists and vets recommend against using cod liver oil.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry, i should have added, you want to use it within reason, my rotties receive 1 teaspoon on saturday and 1 on sunday


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Sorry this is an old thread but I didn't feel the need to start a new one since I had questions on the same topic.



Sir said:


> If one soft gel a day is good, 3 soft gels every 3 days is better. <--- False premise
> 
> 6-1000IU of salmon oil could provide a blood thinning effect too.
> 
> ...


The thing with my dog is that he's small (only about 15 lbs) and the lowest dose vitamin E capsule I could find that did not contain soybean oil is 200 IU. Should I be popping them open and giving him one capsule over 2 days then? They're so tiny, I wonder if I could even squeeze out an accurate amount. 

Those of you who supplement with fish oil, do you prefer liquid over capsules? I'm currently giving him Grizzly Salmon Oil, and he seems to love the taste. But I see that most capsules have vitamin E added to them already, is this enough vitamin E? Or would i have to supplement separately?


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I had a friend on another forum tell me 6,000 mg for the salmon oil capsules and I feel like that is a lot. I also had someone else mention the Aller G-3 also. I might see how much those cost because I really hate having to shove 6 salmon oil capsusles and 1 vitamin E capsule down his throat.


I give mine Omega 3-6-9 capsules, and I put them in little raw meat balls. They swallow them and never know they are there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just give the fish oils that are supplemented with vitamin E. Our dogs will take them like treats, popping them in their mouths. If your dog is doing well with the liquid just stick with that....I just prefer the capsules since they will eat them without hesitation. I wouldn't worry too much about exact measurements with his daily intake. One of the biggest "ideals" with raw feeding is that everything in moderation will balance out in the long run. As long as he is getting plenty of omega fatty acids in his diet on a consistent basis, he's in good shape.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

wags said:


> I also give my 55 lb dog ONE fish oil pill. I actually get it from Sams club and have from Aldis and walmart bought them. I give him 1000 mg a day. My two labs since they my one has a little arhtritis give her 2 1000 mg pills a day and I do the other lab also it isnt going to hurt giving more. Also my 25 lb beagle gets one 1000 mg fish oil. The vet has toild me this is fine to give them.:smile: Oh I forgot, I just cut with scissors the gel pill and squirt whats in the capsule on the food. You can just throw the outer part the capsule away.


My puppies simply love their salmon oil or jujubees as I call them. No need to cut the gelcaps open. I feed them by hand or toss them in their bowls or on the floor.


----------

